# sight problem



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a xd5" 45acp & I cant get the sight to move for the love of it .I took a punch to it and it did not turn out good ,I f*#in dinged the rear sight pretty good & nicted the slide and mad at my self for not using a sight pusher .I have hit the rear & front sight as hard as I'd like to and I've heard they can be hard because of the tighgt machining at thr factory !:smt076
my Q is what is the cheapest sight pusher or way to do it out there because I've found about three diffrent kinds(sight pushers)from 80-110$


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*sight adjuster*

I'm thinking this or try to find a used 1

http://www.pistolgear.com/products.php?cat=37
also it only works for the rear sight wtf I have a 5" tactical model so wtf I'm I soppost to do?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

A qulified gunsmith will move it for $20.

Take him a target benched at 20ft, and he'll adjust them for you, with a brass swage, or a pusher.

The sights on an XD are steel (good for durability, bad for adjustability).

Jeff


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*it moved, yeaaah*

I got it to finally to move about 1/16th. .I took a 3/16th.(soild steel not brass because I bent two brass punchs trying to knock the rear sight over) pointed punch , 1lb. ballping hammer, vise & a towl (for the slide). A few soild but firm hits & it moved with out any dent, scatchs, nicts. I'm happy that there no more damage like the first time .
thanks for the intel you guys, & I'll try to post pics later!

ps any Q's about moving/removing the rear sight on a 5"tactical xd 45acp.
just pm


----------

